# Auto Insurance



## zlolvr (Jan 19, 2015)

I have two cars coming up to renew insurance. At the moment they are with two different companies. Does anyone know if it is less expensive to insure both cars with one company? Or does it not make that much of a difference?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Little, if any difference in my experience.


----------



## zlolvr (Jan 19, 2015)

We are off to an agent today or tomorrow. I will post what I find out.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

We carry, and have carried for 14 years, auto insurance on two Mexican plated cars purchased here, major medical insurance with an international carrier and two homeowner´s insurance policies with full coverage for homes located in Jalisco and Chiapas and all with the same international insurance company´s Mexican affiliate with an impeccable reputation and we receive no discounts on any of those five insurance policies. Never really asked for one as it never occurred to us to do so but I doubt such discounts are available in the normal course of business for individuals. What really matters with insurance covering your automobiles, home and any major health issues is the service you receive when and if you have a claim - especially if you live part time in a remote part of Mexico such as Chiapas as do we. Further to that point, we have always carried all policies with the same local agent in Guadalajara who, when we had a claim in distant Tapachula, Chiapas, interceded on our behalf with the local agent in that city who provided us with excellent local service in that región distant from Guadalajara. Having all of your insurance policies with one reputable carrier with local Mexican agents gives you clout when you have a claim that you would never get if you shopped around for the best rates and carried policies with several carriers just because the proferred discounted rates. Especially, if those insurance companies offering the best rates have no local agents physically living where or near where you live.

Buying insurance focused on discounted premiums, especially carried with international insurance companies with non-local or foreign agents or to seek volume discounts with multiple policies has always seemed to me to be short sighted since what matters with insurance is the carrier´s financial capacity and responses to claims when you are in a bind, not saving a few pesos on annual premiums offered by insurance companies with whose reputation you are unfamiliar. 

My father was a successful independent insurance agent in small-town Alabama for some 40 years and taught me the above principle on his knee back in the 1950s. Sticking with his advice has proven highly beneficial to me here in Mexico when I have had claims and when I have called in distress, I never have had to deal with someone manning a phone bank in Taiwán. 

By the way; I´m not saying don´t shop for rates but always know the agent and their companies with whom you are dealing so when you,as I, perhaps someday find yourself the victim of, say, an automobile accident in the deep forests straddling the Guatemala border, you have an advocate to come to your aid - especially in Mexico where an automobile accident without a responsive insurance company providing prompt legal aid could result in some indefinite time in the hoosegow for you in some town not even on the map.


----------



## Irisag18 (Jul 29, 2015)

*Mexican Auto Insurance*

anyone have a preference with Mexican car insurance companies? We will be living in Merida Yucatan for a year. Starting in November. Are there any benefits. In securing health insurance with same auto insurance company or vice versa? If so, what companies might I research? Mil Gracias!


----------



## Irisag18 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hound Dog said:


> We carry, and have carried for 14 years, auto insurance on two Mexican plated cars purchased here, major medical insurance with an international carrier and two homeowner´s insurance policies with full coverage for homes located in Jalisco and Chiapas and all with the same international insurance company´s Mexican affiliate with an impeccable reputation and we receive no discounts on any of those five insurance policies. Never really asked for one as it never occurred to us to do so but I doubt such discounts are available in the normal course of business for individuals. What really matters with insurance covering your automobiles, home and any major health issues is the service you receive when and if you have a claim - especially if you live part time in a remote part of Mexico such as Chiapas as do we. Further to that point, we have always carried all policies with the same local agent in Guadalajara who, when we had a claim in distant Tapachula, Chiapas, interceded on our behalf with the local agent in that city who provided us with excellent local service in that región distant from Guadalajara. Having all of your insurance policies with one reputable carrier with local Mexican agents gives you clout when you have a claim that you would never get if you shopped around for the best rates and carried policies with several carriers just because the proferred discounted rates. Especially, if those insurance companies offering the best rates have no local agents physically living where or near where you live.
> 
> Buying insurance focused on discounted premiums, especially carried with international insurance companies with non-local or foreign agents or to seek volume discounts with multiple policies has always seemed to me to be short sighted since what matters with insurance is the carrier´s financial capacity and responses to claims when you are in a bind, not saving a few pesos on annual premiums offered by insurance companies with whose reputation you are unfamiliar.
> 
> ...


Sounds like sound advice. So you are recommending choosing a company that has a brick & mortar presence where we choose to live?


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Regarding health insurance, from what I've read on different forums most people are "
self-insured" meaning they pay as they go rather than buying health insurance. Unless you have a health problem it's cheaper just to go to a doctor and pay out of pocket and medicines here are really cheap esp. generrics. For those of us like myself who haven't been to a doctor in several years buying health insurance is not practical.


----------



## Irisag18 (Jul 29, 2015)

mes1952 said:


> Regarding health insurance, from what I've read on different forums most people are "
> self-insured" meaning they pay as they go rather than buying health insurance. Unless you have a health problem it's cheaper just to go to a doctor and pay out of pocket and medicines here are really cheap esp. generrics. For those of us like myself who haven't been to a doctor in several years buying health insurance is not practical.


Hi, yeah I can see your point and wish I fit that criteria but my husband has RA ad have a series of immune disorders. Hey, maybe just leaving the states will be medicine enuff! THANKS FOR YOUR RESPONSE, I


----------



## Irisag18 (Jul 29, 2015)

*Preference: Insurance Company?*



Irisag18 said:


> anyone have a preference with Mexican car insurance companies? We will be living in Merida Yucatan for a year. Starting in November. Are there any benefits. In securing health insurance with same auto insurance company or vice versa? If so, what companies might I research? Mil Gracias!





Irisag18 said:


> Sounds like sound advice. So you are recommending choosing a company that has a brick & mortar presence where we choose to live?


Hello Houndog, because you shared very sound advice regarding insurances I thought perhaps might have preference for one Health/auto insurance over another? We're driving our car in. As far as health insurance, we want a good one, even if we needto pay more. My hubby has RA and gets infusions, etc. I'm hoping that living in warmer weather, & less stressors may eliminate the need for these toxic remedies but only time will tell. Thanks so much! Iris


----------

